# [APP][1.6+][ROOT] - BackDrop (Backup Apps / Data / Settings to Dropbox)



## awjones (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I just published BackDrop v1.0 to the Market and I'm looking for some feedback...

*What is BackDrop?*

BackDrop allows you to backup and restore your applications, data, SMS / MMS messages, Wifi settings, Bluetooth pairings, and more to and from from Dropbox.

Backdrop provides a simple and intuitive interface for managing your backups.

*Market Link:* https://market.andro...dyandy.backdrop


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a good application, may try it. Shy of Google Servers I'm a little shy of my data just being in "the cloud." Are there any encryption options or?

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 26, 2011)

This is sort of random, since i really only ever view this site and rarely post. 
I found this while looking for more information on Droidwall app. Going to try it out. Will attempt to look for some good feedback to give ya!


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 26, 2011)

Didn't get to test it enough because I wasn't willing to backup and restore each app 5 at a time. Did test the 5 miscellaneous items successfully. Not enough testing done to buy a key or anything. But I understand trials must have limits.

I've had trouble with other apps syncing a large account of data with Dropbox in the post (TiBu, to slow, never competes) but if it does work, I'd say it looks to be a five star app. I might attempt a little more with it later but when I have more time for all the check boxes.

Thanks.


----------



## Trauts (Jan 20, 2012)

Certainly has a cleaner UI than TiBu...


----------

